# Plant ID please.



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

I posted this same post in my tank journal (check it out! 90g Planted Evolution). But no one responded yet so I thought I would ask here.. . Thanks!

If anyone can help out with these I would greatly appreciate it. Also, I never remember the full name of my plants... So if you know the full name will also try to remember it lol..

First up is this little guy.. He had dark green leaves with a bit of purple underneath when I got it.. The leaves started to melt away so many of those have been clipped off but the new growth is coming out green only...










Next we have this grass. I think the name starts with an O but... If you can tell me how tall it will get as well as the name that would be great.










Now we have the next plant.. I picked this up unmarked at our LFS (there plants are whatever they can get cheap and IF it survives in their tank you can buy it...) I think its a crypt... I noticed the tips turning black on it and checked to see my nitrates and phosphates where both 0! so I dosed em up a bit... I guess my DIY mix is a little lean on those...










Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

The last one is Amazon sword, im not sure with the first two.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Crimper. I thought Amazon Sword was a rhizome type plant or maybe not rhizome but at least attack to wood not plant in substrate... This thing is growing like mad planted in the sand... If its amazon would it do better tied to some wood?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I had those when my 90G is still Low Tech. They grow like crazy and occupy your entire tank if you don't aggressively trim them. I used silica sand before. :lol:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The first plant appears to be Lobelia cardinalis. The 2nd one could be a Lilaaeopsis species......... maybe brasiliensis (but very difficult to identify from the picture as the scale is hard to determine)?

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

Second one is possibly mondo grass, which is not a true aquatic and will eventually die submerged. It's sold at most Petsmarts as an aquatic regardless...


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> The first plant appears to be Lobelia cardinalis. The 2nd one could be a Lilaaeopsis species......... maybe brasiliensis (but very difficult to identify from the picture as the scale is hard to determine)?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart, those names sound VERY familiar! The 2nd one is about 3" tall



Jaguar said:


> Second one is possibly mondo grass, which is not a true aquatic and will eventually die submerged. It's sold at most Petsmarts as an aquatic regardless...


I ordered some some stuff from my LFS and this stuff came in the order... I think Stuart hit the mark on it.. Thanks for the help guys! Ive planted some of that grass in the wettest area of my paladarium too, to see what it does....


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've grown some Lilaaeopsis brasiliensis before it's a much smaller grass. Jaguar is probably correct on this grass. It's too light to be Echinodorus tenellus and too thick to be cyperus helferi.

Regarding your question on your tank journal. It can be hard to tell which rotala is which while immersed. I myself have 4 different kinds and since I don't have enough light they all remain greenish and its pretty much impossible to tell. Based on my observations on what I have, I believe Rotala indica has slightly longer and narrower leaves than Rotundifolia, and Colorata has slightly smaller leaves than the other two... But then again, who knows how these plants were labeled when I bought them. I read that they're often confused and mislabeled.

Have you visited here yet? You can see if your plants match one of these: "http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php"
Careful with reading all of them. You might start to get collectoritis. You don't even want to know how many species I have... Aquaticplantcentral is like a checklist for me.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Have you visited here yet? You can see if your plants match one of these: "http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php"
> Careful with reading all of them. You might start to get collectoritis. You don't even want to know how many species I have... Aquaticplantcentral is like a checklist for me.


Oh how my wife would "HATE" you for leading me to such places lol! Thanks Reckon!


----------

